
iPhone Hacking Attempt from the Police in Mexico? - ElXavs
Today a friend of mine who was kidnapped in recent days by the police of Guadalajara, Jalisco. Showed me a screenshot of her iphone with a message like this:
error requesting configuration. 
Diversion of: SMS.
When you are not available<p>error requesting configuration. 
Diversion of: Asynchronous data circuit.
When you are not available<p>error requesting configuration. 
Diversion of: packet access.
When you are not available<p>error requesting configuration. 
Diversion of: keyboard access.
When you are not available.<p>I don&#x27;t know what to think, i´m no expert. But we are very concerned about this, and how it may affect her.
======
0x742
sounds like your friend was targeted by the gov / crime org

